# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My Aquascapes



## agassizi (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi, here is some of my works.
I will be glad to see what you think...

Thank's,
Guy


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

Wow,
You have many, many tanks. I like the contrast in all, but particularly the 80 & 84, and that 700 mounted inside the wall....man that's a dream setup.
Good job
Pete


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Which is your favorite Guy? Which has been the most difficult?


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

I like the 40, 80, and 300 L setups. Particularily the driftwood in the 300 L. You probably have plans to let plants fill out more of the 300 L? It looks like it has great potential. Good work!


----------



## agassizi (Jan 26, 2005)

Thank you for your comments.

My most favorite aquascape is the 180L, I named it "Tetra's Rainforest" it ranked in 446 place in ADA layout contest 2005.
I also like the 40L aquascape I named it "Jungle of Mirror".

The difficult aquascape setup was the 700L aquascape,
the tank's high is 90cm and I needed to get all my upper body inside the tank it was exhausting.

I have more aquascapes to show bet I don't have their photo's yet mabye in the adjcent future.

Best regards,
Guy


----------

